

98% of Americans Distrust the Internet [STUDY] - rhufnagel
http://mashable.com/2012/07/19/americans-distrust-the-internet/

======
Jesse_Ray
The headline is misleading. The study did not find a general distrust of the
Internet. Rather, it found that certain things on websites inspire distrust,
such as pages with too many advertisements that create the impression that the
content is fluff material designed to bring attention to the advertisements,
documents published a long time ago that create the suspicion that information
could be out-of-date, and so on.

